
Twitter is relaunching the reverse-chronological feed - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/18/18145089/twitter-latest-tweets-toggle-ranked-feed-timeline-algorithm
======
Wowfunhappy
This might actually cause me to start using Twitter again.

I have one big question though—are inline replies kept in reverse-
chronological order like everything else? That was actually the thing that
made me switch off Twitter—I read my feed from bottom to top, and replies
being in the opposite direction effectively made it unreadable.

------
Rjevski
> The company says the move comes in recognition of the fact that Twitter is
> often most useful in real time, particularly during live events such as
> sports games or the Oscars.

It took those idiots _4 years_ to admit that, wow.

I know there are perverse incentives at play in favour of the bullshit
“algorithmic” feed (you can’t tell when you reach the end, so you end up
spending more time on the app and more “engagement” for the bean counters) but
in case of Twitter the real-time nature of it is literally the main purpose of
the product (and what made it successful in the first place) so I would’ve
expected common sense to prevail... apparently that was too much to ask.

